# Como circula la corriente electrica



## aledan (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola! Bueno mi duda es de donde a donde circula la corriente eléctrica DE POSITIVO A NEGATIVO o DE NEGATIVO A POSITIVO.  Me confundio cuando dijo que de + a - en un circuito electrico, pero yo en un libro de electrónica leí que de - a + . Pues según los electrones de negativo a positivo porque son precisamente negativos pero entonces porque dijo eso el profesor . ¿Y la en una la pila? Bueno espero me puedan ayudar, de antemano gracias!!


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 13, 2011)

Es de negativo a positivo ya que los electrones (negativos) son los que circulan a la masa o neutro.
Por qué se lo llama al revés, ni idea.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

los electrones (negativos e-) que estan en la superficie de los atomos se liveran y son atraidos por atomos cargados positivamente, es decir les faltan electrones, a la masa, *hasta donde se*, se le llama asi por ser la parte mas extensa del circuito, y se usa el negativo como masa para no sufrir de deficiencias en la corriente, aunque en muy pocas ocaciones demaciado raras he visto casos en los que usas el + como masa


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola.

Piensa que hay dos tipos de particulas cargadas eléctricamente.
La carga de esta particula puede ser positiva o negatica.
Si analizas un circuito, tú decides la polaridad de la carga. Por ejemplo, si eliges negativa, entonces la corriente o cargas electricas van de menos (-) a más (+) o si eliges positiva, entonces la corriente o cargas electricas van de más (+) a menos (-).
Esto es debido a que la polaridad de la carga es arbitraria. Se decidió que los electrones tienen carga negativa. Pero por convención se dice la corriente eléctrica es positiva.
Independientemente de la polaridad todas las leyes electricas se cumplen. Sólo debes tener en cuenta, qué si decides usar una polaridad de la carga, debes mantenerla durante todo el proceso del análisis.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 13, 2011)

En realidad y como te lo han explicado anteriormente, el flujo de corriente eléctrica es de - a +, pero en la mayoría de libros y esquemas utilizan el sentido "convencional" de + a -, según para un mayor entendimiento del flujo de la señal en un circuito electrónico


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Independientemente de la polaridad todas las leyes electricas se cumplen. Sólo debes tener en cuenta, qué si decides usar una polaridad de la carga, debes mantenerla durante todo el proceso del análisis.
> 
> ...


eso es lo mas importante....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2011)

exactamente...la cosa es así:

fisicamente los electrones (carag negativa) viajan hacia la carga positiva

pero por convención de entendimiento global, y para simplificar la visión de circuitos y planos, no se toma a la corriente electrica, como los electrones fisicamente conocidos...sino a la magnitud fisica corriente...y se dice que la corriente entonces viaja obviamente de + a -...al contrario de las particulas de las cuales esta compuesta...

no sé si lo entendiste?


----------



## ORUZ (Ene 13, 2011)

efectivamente  los electrones viajan asía los neutrones osea osea de negativo a positivo, cuando ocurre una diferencia de potencial. saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

hay un error en tu afirmacion los neutrones son los que menos pintan en la electricidad


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola!

Les recomiendo que hagan la prueba de alimentar con corriente continua un recipiente de agua con sal, usando 2 placas metálicas.
Así verán que circulará un pequeño flujo de agua desde (-) a (+) y eso es lo que ocurre realmente.
Acá en mi lugar de trabajo hicimos el experimento con 125 Vcc.

Pero por convenio (de no se quién ni quienes) se asume que la corriente va de (+) a (-) y así se diseñan y analizan todos los circuitos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 14, 2011)

es una simplificación que busca unificar la visión de la corriente en el mundo entero, asi como pasa con muchas otras cosas en la vida


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

La cosa es así:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/correcto-49166/#post424629


----------

